# Cinnamon Oberfläche stürzt ständig ab



## DKK007 (16. Dezember 2013)

*Cinnamon Oberfläche stürzt ständig ab*

Hallo

Auf meinem Laptop ist Windows und Linux Mint 15 (32bit) installiert. Das Linux lief im gegensatz zum XP monatelang Problemlos. Nun habe ich das Problem, das beim Anmelden und beim mannuellen start über den Befehl "cinnamon --replace" abstürzt. Fehlermeldung ist folgende: "Do you want to restart Cinnamon? 
Cinnamon just crashed. You are currently running in Fallback Mode" [JA/Nein]. Im Terminal erscheint zusätzlich noch die Fehlermeldung "Speicherzugriffsfehler". Ich habe inzwischen schon alle Cinnamon-Paket deinstalliert und neuinstalliert, hat aber nicht geholfen.

Kennt vielleicht jemand noch eine andere Möglichkeit?

Sonst bleibt wohl nur eine Neuinstallation über Weihnachten.

mfg DKK007


----------



## SoCloseToToast (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Cinnamon Oberfläche stürzt ständig ab*

Mach mal eine zweite Shell auf ((STRG oder SHIFT +) ALT + F2), meld dich als root an. Dann lass via "less /var/log/messages" die logs anzeigen und geh via SHIFT + F in den Trackmodus. Mit ALT + F1 zurück zur ersten Shell, Cinnamon starten, zurück zur zweiten und schauen, was die messages so macht. Dort solltest du mehr Infos für Google bekommen.


----------



## DKK007 (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Cinnamon Oberfläche stürzt ständig ab*

Bei mir gibt es kein Ordner Messages in /var/log?!
Wie funktioniert das mit dem Trackmodus? bei mir erscheint nur ein großes F und  "Befehl wurde nicht gefunden".


----------



## SoCloseToToast (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Cinnamon Oberfläche stürzt ständig ab*

Was verwendest du?


----------



## DKK007 (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Cinnamon Oberfläche stürzt ständig ab*

Ich verwende als Dateimanager Nemo. Anzeige versteckter Dateien habe ich aktiviert.


----------

